# mplayer in Java einbinden



## erdmulch (15. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mit Linux und dem Mplayer einen Radiostream anhören was auch ohne Probleme funktioniert. Nun wollte ich es in Java einbinden. was auch geht. Allerdings bricht mir die Verbuindungen immer nach 2min ab was mir unter Linux nicht passiert. kann mir jemand sagen an was das liegt bzw. was ich falsch gemacht habe?
nachdem erneuten starten bzw. drücken auf einen Button funktioniert es wieder für ca. 2min


```
try 
		{
		    Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(new String[] {"mplayer", "rtsp://mobilstream.antenne.de/antenne.sdp"}); 
		} 
		catch (IOException e) 
		{
		    e.printStackTrace();
		}
```


----------



## Xeonkryptos (15. Okt 2011)

Hast du schon einmal geschaut, ob du eine StackOverFlowException bekommst? Ist jetzt mal eine Vermutung von mir.


----------



## HoaX (15. Okt 2011)

Wie kommst du auf StackOverflowException?

Im Code fehlt definitiv das Auslesen des Ausgabe- und des Fehlerstreams. Mplayer gibt fortlaufend Daten auf der Konsole aus. Und wenn diese nicht aus dem Puffer ausgelesen werden, dann ist dieser irgendwann voll, die Ausgabe des Mplayer blockiert und der Rest des Mplayer auch.


----------



## erdmulch (15. Okt 2011)

und wie kann ich die Ausgabe auslesen?
wie muss ich mein Programm ergänzen?
wäre für eine kleine Hilfe sehr Dankbar!


----------



## faetzminator (15. Okt 2011)

mit [c]p.getInputStream()[/c] bzw. [c]p.getErrorStream()[/c] kannst du die Streams lesen (oder einfach auch nur "den Buffer leeren"). Danach mit [c]InputStreamReader[/c] und [c]BufferedReader[/c] - oder was du auch immer willst - verarbeiten. Aber natürlich nur, wenn du die Daten verarbeiten willst


----------



## erdmulch (15. Okt 2011)

funktioniert leider noch immer nicht!
muss ich da eine Datei angeben in dem der Buffer gespeichert wird?

kann mir jemand ein Beispiel machen?
wäre echt dankbar


----------



## freez (15. Okt 2011)

Ungetesteter Tipp: In der Konsole kann man mit die Ausgabe mit [c]befehl > datei.txt[/c] in eine Datei umleiten. Sollte eigentlich auch von Java aus genauso gehen und somit keinerlei Daten in den Streams landen.


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Okt 2011)

freez hat gesagt.:


> Ungetesteter Tipp: In der Konsole kann man mit die Ausgabe mit [c]befehl > datei.txt[/c] in eine Datei umleiten. Sollte eigentlich auch von Java aus genauso gehen und somit keinerlei Daten in den Streams landen.



Das hättest du vor dem Posten vielleicht mal ausprobieren sollen...


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

erdmulch hat gesagt.:


> und wie kann ich die Ausgabe auslesen?
> wie muss ich mein Programm ergänzen?
> wäre für eine kleine Hilfe sehr Dankbar!



Let me google that for you


----------



## erdmulch (15. Okt 2011)

hallo nochmals,

hab nun gedacht, dass ich es einfach in eine Datei hinein schreibe. Leider funktioniert es nicht.
ich denke, dass es an dem String read liegt, da es sich um einen Stream handelt.
bin im mom überfragt wie ich das anstellen soll, dass es geht, vielleicht hat von euch jemand eine Idee


```
try 
		{
			Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(new String[] {"mplayer", "rtsp://mobilstream.antenne.de/antenne.sdp"});
			InputStream out = p.getInputStream();
            try{			
    			InputStreamReader inReader = new InputStreamReader(out);
    			BufferedReader buffReader = new BufferedReader(inReader);
    			String read = buffReader.readLine();
    			
    			StringBuffer strBuffer = new StringBuffer();
    			while ( read != null) 
    			{
    				strBuffer.append(read);
    			}
    			BufferedWriter buffWriter = new BufferedWriter( new FileWriter("/home/markus/Desktop/test.mp3"));
    			buffWriter.write(strBuffer.toString());
    			buffWriter.close();
    			
    		}catch(Exception err){
    			System.out.println(err);
    		}
		} 
		catch (IOException e) 
		{
		    e.printStackTrace();		    
		}
    }
```


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

nutz statt readLine lieber die read Methode mit nem byte[] Buffer. Dann sollten die Daten unverändert in die Datei geschrieben werden.

EDIT:
und nimm ne andere Adresse zum testen, ich bekomme da:
nop_streaming_read error : Resource temporarily unavailable


----------



## erdmulch (15. Okt 2011)

meinst du so?


```
try 
		{
			Process p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(new String[] {"mplayer", "rtsp://mobilstream.antenne.de/antenne.sdp"});
			InputStream out = p.getInputStream();
            try{			
    			InputStreamReader inReader = new InputStreamReader(out);
    			BufferedReader buffReader = new BufferedReader(inReader);
    			byte[] read = buffReader();
    			
    			StringBuffer strBuffer = new StringBuffer();
    			while ( read != null) 
    			{
    				strBuffer.append(read);
    			}
    			BufferedWriter buffWriter = new BufferedWriter( new FileWriter("/home/markus/Desktop/test.mp3"));
    			buffWriter.write(strBuffer.toString());
    			buffWriter.close();
    			
    		}catch(Exception err){
    			System.out.println(err);
    		}
		} 
		catch (IOException e) 
		{
		    e.printStackTrace();		    
		}
```


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

Nein, so mit sicherheit nicht.


```
BufferedReader buffReader = new BufferedReader(inReader);
                byte[] read = buffReader();
```
buffReader() ???:L


```
StringBuffer strBuffer = new StringBuffer();
```
Wir haben festgestellt, dass wir Strings nicht brauchen.


```
while ( read != null) 
                {
                    strBuffer.append(read);
                }
```
Wenn die Schleife betreten wird dann hast du ne Endlosschleife. Außerdem brauchen wir hier wie schon gesagt keinen StringBuffer. Du musst die Daten direkt in die Datei schreiben.


----------



## erdmulch (15. Okt 2011)

ok, kurzer vorschlag:
kannst du das Programm so anpassen dass es funktioniert.
vielleicht wird es mir dann klarer...
steh gerade voll auf dem schlauch


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

Joa, hier haste mal nen kleines Beispiel:

```
public class Recorder {
	private String url;

	private static int BUFFER_SIZE = 8192;

	public Recorder(final String url) {
		this.url = url;
	}

	public void startRecording() {
		Process p = null;
		InputStream processIn = null;
		InputStream processErr = null;
		InputStream processOut = null;
		FileOutputStream fileOut = null;

		try {
			p = Runtime.getRuntime().exec(new String[] { "mplayer", url });
			processIn = p.getInputStream();

			// output to file
			File f = new File("example.txt");
			f.createNewFile();
			fileOut = new FileOutputStream(f);

			System.out.println("start recording");

			// record for 30 seconds
			byte[] buffer = new byte[BUFFER_SIZE];
			int r = -1;
			long start = System.currentTimeMillis();
			while ((r = processIn.read(buffer)) != -1) {
				fileOut.write(buffer, 0, r);
				System.out.println(r + " bytes written");

				long duration = System.currentTimeMillis() - start;
				if (duration > 30000) {
					break;
				}
			}
			System.out.println("record completed");
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} finally {
			safeClose(fileOut);
			safeClose(processIn);
			safeClose(processErr);
			safeClose(processOut);
		}
	}

	private void safeClose(final Closeable c) {
		if (c != null) {
			try {
				c.close();
			} catch (IOException e) {}
		}
	}

	public static void main(final String[] args) {
		String url = "http://player.ffn.de/tunein_ffn.pls";
		Recorder rec = new Recorder(url);
		rec.startRecording();
	}
}
```


----------



## HoaX (15. Okt 2011)

Oder

```
String url = ...
String[] cmd = { "sh", "-c", "mplayer '" + url + "' 2>&1 > /dev/null" };
Runtime.getRuntime().exec(cmd);
```
Leitet alle Ausgaben ins Nirvana.


----------



## Gast2 (15. Okt 2011)

Dann kannst du auch einfach die Streams schließen.
Aber der TO möchte ja eh die Ausgaben in ne Datei geschrieben haben.


----------



## HoaX (15. Okt 2011)

Dann einfach statt /dev/null die gewünschte Datei angeben.

Edit: ich merke gerade, es muss ">/dev/null 2>&1" heißen, also umgedreht.


----------

